# A surprise from Bill and Daranda Hays



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have been trying different types of slingshots to see what one best suits me. I had ordered a couple slingshots from pocket predator to try different types of slingshots. When I introduced myself to Bill at the MWST he said this is for you, let him know how they work out. I've shown the tube master, but the Ott with bands is the most fun ever to shoot. Bill also took the time to give me some advice on the physical and just as important to me the mental aspect of the sport. Can you believe it, all he has to do is sell his products, but I truly believe he wants each and every one to be the best they can be.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice guy! Looks like you got a couple nice shooters!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice shooters. I hope to meet him someday. Watched his videos and in one of them he talked about getting the body and mind in the right zone. I have to agree. Shooting seems to help get my head straight sometimes. You know, kind of block everything else out with concentration. Looks like you had a good time. Hope we get to meet at the next one.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Bill and Daranda are amazingly talented at designing and crafting slingshots. Their customer service is unlike any other I have ever experienced. They sell you a slingshot, but it doesn't stop there. Their instructional videos are are very thorough, so no matter what level you are you can still learn from them. Daranda even offered to have me video my shooting and send it to them to see if they could help me improve. It doesn't matter what level of shooting we are, they want to help you be the best we can. All of the vendors in the forum are the best. I had the pleasure of meeting Nathan of Flipping Out slingshots and discussed ordering tubing. He was gracious enough to have me put a note on my order so he could send me a sample to try. As I have said before we have the best of everything from sales to friendships in the forum.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry I get carried away!!!!!!!!! But while I'm on the subject the MWST was the most impressive event I have ever attended. There was nothing but fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The main event was absolutely the best display of goodwill and sportsmanship. Even if I was to quit slingshots I would still want to be involved as much or more as I am now. I owe a great deal to everyone in the forum for all it's done for me.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

nice slingshots


----------

